# Coach pitch Bat question



## SKEETER2 (Jun 4, 2010)

For those of you who have or had kids in coach pitch ball, which bat is the best all around bat for best performance? My son is 6, and is going to play fall ball, and I want him to have a good bat with a lot of POP. I've looked at the Easton Stealth, Miken MV-3, Miken Freak and most of the TPX. I will be going with a composite bat with a big barrel. Give me your opinion on the better bats. Thanks in advance


----------



## tell sackett (Jun 5, 2010)

Are you serious? He's six, for pete's sake. Go to wally world, buy one for twenty bucks that seems to be a comfortable weight and length and let him have fun. I'm not trying to be rude,but relax and let him enjoy it.


----------



## Lum (Jun 5, 2010)

To me the bat isn't going to make alot of difference.  The balls aren't hard at all.  

I coached 6-7 coach pitch and 8yr old machine pitch this year and I can see a big difference in the bats starting in the 8 yr old group because they use alot harder ball.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 5, 2010)

both comments ring of truth...


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 5, 2010)

> Are you serious? He's six, for pete's sake. Go to wally world, buy one for twenty bucks that seems to be a comfortable weight and length and let him have fun. I'm not trying to be rude,but relax and let him enjoy it.



Took the words right out of my mouth! But I might add, when you go there, you may want to let him choose his favorite Color

My son is also 6 and I am also planning on him playing fall ball.....Still working on him being able to just Catch the ball.

He has a reverse grip that he developed at about 3 with a golf club-I am just gonna have to let him work that out later


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 5, 2010)

10 year coach here,  all ages at various times 7yr old thru 16 yr old. At that age the bat truely doesn't matter. Get him one light enough so he doesn't use his body to swing it and start teaching swing mechanics. That the biggest problem I've seen with 9 year olds after finishing "coach pitch" is very bad mechanics, high long steps, big swings, lots of extra stuff in the swing. I teach "hips and hands"
thats an over simplyied method that is a small step, quick hands and full hip follow thru. Also don't let him "swing the bat" the bat is an extention of the hands, the idea is to get the hands thru the zone quickly the bat will follow. To ilistrate what I mean watch the kids that almost use their body as a counter weight to get the bat thru the zone that is swing the bat. Don't ever worry about distance or power. "hips and hands" teaches constist contact power will come with strength and age. Also teach him to keep his hands above the ball, never drop them below and swing up to the ball.
Sorry to give a lecture it just frustates me to see those guys get such poor coaching at such a critical time in learning the mechanics of baseball. And as a coach it sooo much harder for me to break a bad habit that was delveloped because the kid had to figure it out on his own.

But most of all "be supportive and don't push harder than he wants to go"


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jun 5, 2010)

Get him the lightest bat that he can CONTROL. Teaching proper mechanics is the most important function you can invest time and money on. Save your money on expensive bats.


----------



## SKEETER2 (Jun 5, 2010)

bfriendly said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth! But I might add, when you go there, you may want to let him choose his favorite Color
> 
> My son is also 6 and I am also planning on him playing fall ball.....Still working on him being able to just Catch the ball.
> 
> He has a reverse grip that he developed at about 3 with a golf club-I am just gonna have to let him work that out later



My son will be 7 come December, and has been catching the ball for two years now, not bragging just saying he is not the typical T- Ball kid who is "learning".  I work with him a lot, and he loves to play ball.  This post was to get any advice on which bats your kids have used and gotten good results from.  You go to Wal Mart and get a bat from there, you will get what you pay for.  I bought my son a TPX from there last t-ball season, and it was good for hitting off of a tee, but not recommended for pitch ball.  These new bats have such a trampoline affect, the balls just jump off the bat.  My son already has a pretty good swing, and I thing a big barrel bat would benefit him.  For those of you who don't know they make these coach pitch bats in the 26-27" range with 14 to 16.5 oz weights. Our rec teams are very competitive, and sometimes having the edge matters.  I'm all for the having fun out there mentality, but hitting singles aint competitive ball.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Jun 6, 2010)

i always loved the stealth. but at that age, its not worth $200. i used a TPX from tee ball all the way to my last year of coach pitch. TPX is pretty cheap and have different models, no need to buy a $200 bat at his age plus he'll grow out of it quicker than you found out what bat to buy. TPX are also pretty light weight, 14 to 16 oz, 25-27" make sure you let him see the bat before you purchase it, especially if its one of them expensive ones, i remember when i was that age and if i didnt like how my bat looked, then i didnt wanna use it. i'd use someone else's bat, which was a waste of my parents money. hope some of this helped & good luck!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 6, 2010)

I pitched BP yesterday at my 13 yr travel ball teams Home Run Derby for our tournament we are running this weekend. The kids were 9u and 11u..a few kids of the 9u had Worth big barrells, I am talking a kid 4'8 75 lbs jacking the ball...a bat that is alive helps tremendously.
Be carefull buying used..I have around 10 or more bats and they only have so many swings in them.

By the way..a kid 11 years old out of Jackson County I think is 6'1" 255lbs. He went yard 1 at bat I watched around 270ft.
*one of his coaches told me his dream is to be a UGA lineman!


----------



## slightly grayling (Jun 6, 2010)

The length should go from his sternum to his finger tips and the weight is largely dependent upon his build.    A light weight bat 13 to 15 oz is generlly better for most players, but the physics of a heavier bat ( given the same bat speed if he can control it) will make for a longer/harder hit.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 6, 2010)

Also keep in mind, he'll out grow the bat in under a year.


----------



## jbi1104 (Jun 6, 2010)

To answer you question I would get him a Demarini Voodoo.  Best bat on the market at present.


----------



## redlevel (Jun 6, 2010)

SKEETER2 said:


> My son is 6





SKEETER2 said:


> I'm all for the having fun out there mentality, but hitting singles aint competitive ball.



Lord, have mercy.  Those poor young'uns.

They shouldn't even be keeping score for six year old kids.


----------



## tell sackett (Jun 6, 2010)

redlevel said:


> Lord, have mercy.  Those poor young'uns.
> 
> They shouldn't even be keeping score for six year old kids.


----------



## GMARK (Jun 6, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> 10 year coach here,  all ages at various times 7yr old thru 16 yr old. At that age the bat truely doesn't matter. Get him one light enough so he doesn't use his body to swing it and start teaching swing mechanics. That the biggest problem I've seen with 9 year olds after finishing "coach pitch" is very bad mechanics, high long steps, big swings, lots of extra stuff in the swing. I teach "hips and hands"
> thats an over simplyied method that is a small step, quick hands and full hip follow thru. Also don't let him "swing the bat" the bat is an extention of the hands, the idea is to get the hands thru the zone quickly the bat will follow. To ilistrate what I mean watch the kids that almost use their body as a counter weight to get the bat thru the zone that is swing the bat. Don't ever worry about distance or power. "hips and hands" teaches constist contact power will come with strength and age. Also teach him to keep his hands above the ball, never drop them below and swing up to the ball.
> Sorry to give a lecture it just frustates me to see those guys get such poor coaching at such a critical time in learning the mechanics of baseball. And as a coach it sooo much harder for me to break a bad habit that was delveloped because the kid had to figure it out on his own.
> 
> But most of all "be supportive and don't push harder than he wants to go"



Great advice... listen to the quote above.  I'm not here to lecture, but please keep the fun in it.  I've coached since 1994 and the parents and coaches are mostly responsible for spoiling the game of baseball.

To answer your question, the ComBat series B1, B2, Virus and B3 composite bats are hard to beat.  You can find lots of information on their website and other internet sites.  Most of the Little League World Series Teams use them.  My 10 year old son has used one the last two years.  I also have two kids on our 7 year old team who swing one too.  They add distance to a well hit ball, but they don't replace good mechanics and lots of practice!  Have fun!


----------



## horse2292 (Jun 6, 2010)

Easton Stealth.We have the 28/16. My son is 7 and it was his first year.  He ended up with 9 doubles this season. The next closest on his team had 2. His end of season average was a .750.  The bat has the pop you want. Several other kids that had played several years used it too and had several home runs on that bat. 

Now about the bat. They are no longer available. I bought ours ealry in the season for $169.  They are on ebay for up to $490. The are re-doing the bat since that kid in Texas was killed. He was hit by a ball from a composite bat. So all the bat companies are reworking there bats to make them lets say less hot. You can find the 26" but not the 28".  

We had the kids in the cage and at the games you can tell a difference. Our coach liked our bat too. And he is a former MLB player with the Angels. But I think we would all agree you need to get one bat and stick with it.


----------



## SKEETER2 (Jun 6, 2010)

redlevel said:


> Lord, have mercy.  Those poor young'uns.
> 
> They shouldn't even be keeping score for six year old kids.



Thanks to those who gave helpful comments, and info.  For the others, I guess you have to be around baseball, and have a kid who is actually competitive about it as well to to get it.  I live in Pace Fl. where they eat sleep, and breath baseball, and recently won the class 5-A State title.  I tell him before every season, if he doesn't want to play he doesn't have to play, but he tells me he loves it.  I don't pay $150.00 plus for my kid to waist his time and play in the dirt. Kids know when they win/loose, and to see their faces when they play as a team and come out on top is what I'm in it for.  And as far as not keeping score, that is just plain ridiculous  
After further review, I will be ordering the Easton Stealth tomorrow.

http://www.pnj.com/article/20100526/SPORTS/5260320/Pace-seals-Class-5A-state-title


----------



## sleeze (Jun 6, 2010)

Back in the day............All we used was EASTON.  

You can NEVER go wrong with a EASTON.

Of course every bat has a sweet spot.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 6, 2010)

So you live in a town that "eat's, sleeps, and breathes baseball" and instead of getting local experts advice (sounds like you have a town full of them) you came on here to ask a bunch of strangers, then get offended when you don't get the exact answer you're hoping for?


----------



## horse2292 (Jun 6, 2010)

Well he asked about bats. Like normal on here they post there opinion about his sons age and every thing else instead of answering the question.  

You will like the stealth if you can find one.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 7, 2010)

horse2292 said:


> Well he asked about bats. Like normal on here they post there opinion about his sons age and every thing else instead of answering the question.
> 
> You will like the stealth if you can find one.



That's simply part of being on a public forum. You know that going in...


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 7, 2010)

sleeze said:


> Back in *the* day............All we used was EASTON.
> 
> You can NEVER go wrong with a EASTON.
> 
> Of course every bat has a sweet spot.



Now that's funny right there -- because back in THE day, all we used were Louisville Sluggers, and maybe a Hanna or two -- made the way God intended for bats to be made.

Kids today have no idea about "boning" a bat, or "flaming" it either.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 7, 2010)

jbi1104 said:


> To answer you question I would get him a Demarini Voodoo.  Best bat on the market at present.


I have one for sale... 19-29"

Stealth is a good bat. My 8 y/o is hitting it very well. He also has a Miken Heat, which was awesome. Somehow the Miken turned into a team bat and it lost it's pop pretty quick.


----------



## SKEETER2 (Jun 7, 2010)

horse2292 said:


> Well he asked about bats. Like normal on here they post there opinion about his sons age and every thing else instead of answering the question.
> 
> You will like the stealth if you can find one.



I guess some folks just feel the need to chime in while knowing very little about the subject itself.  And for those who rely on just the coaches to teach your kids, get out in the yard and work with them.  If their REALLY into it they'll love you for it.

Quote:
So you live in a town that "eat's, sleeps, and breathes baseball" and instead of getting local experts advice (sounds like you have a town full of them) you came on here to ask a bunch of strangers, then get offended when you don't get the exact answer you're hoping for?Quote:

I figured there may be a few folks up in Warner Robins who knew a thing or two about baseball. No offense taken here.


----------



## HighCotton (Jun 7, 2010)

I coached both my boys from the time they were 5-6 all the way up through summer and fall leagues high school ball.

Most leagues, even at this young age (you said your son is 6), have regulations on bat length, weight, and barrel size.

Get whatever bat your son likes best that's within the regulations.  Trust me, don't spend a lot of money... because kids grow fast and next year he'll say it's too small for him.

At this age, the league is very likely using a RIF (Reduced Injury Factor) or similar type ball.  "POP" refers to the "trampoline effect" produced by aluminum or composite bats.  So, as far as the bat goes, there's no such thing as "POP" with a ball that soft.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 7, 2010)

SKEETER2 said:


> I guess some folks just feel the need to chime in while knowing very little about the subject itself.  And for those who rely on just the coaches to teach your kids, get out in the yard and work with them.  If their REALLY into it they'll love you for it.
> 
> Quote:
> So you live in a town that "eat's, sleeps, and breathes baseball" and instead of getting local experts advice (sounds like you have a town full of them) you came on here to ask a bunch of strangers, then get offended when you don't get the exact answer you're hoping for?Quote:
> ...



Well, just because some of the guys didn't produce an answer you liked doesn't mean they don't know what they're talking about or that they don't spend time playing ball with their kids. You spend enough time on here to know you're going to get a ton of different answers. I personally, have two girls playing fastpitch and I coach summers and falls and every All Star team they've been on. At that age, don't go break the bank on a bat unless you just want your kid to be seen with it as some sort of status symbol to be seen around the park for some reason. You'll be buying another one next year anyway. My kids have had nothing but aluminum bats (TPX and Easton) and I've never bough the latest model. It hasn't hurt them from being among the best in their age group. I just bought my oldest (11 year old) her first composite bat (Demarini Vendetta) today. It's normally a $220 bat that I bought for $99 because it's last years model. She still makes all stars, gets travel team invitations and will likely make school ball this year. You've had several guys on here tell you that they've coached for years and that at 7 (especially coach pitch) it doesn't really matter but it doesn't seem to be what you want to hear. Save the dough and send him to a baseball camp this summer with it. It'll be money better spent if you really are trying to improve his game.


----------



## redlevel (Jun 7, 2010)

SKEETER2 said:


> I guess some folks just feel the need to chime in while knowing very little about the subject itself.



Without getting into a list of personal _bona fides_, suffice it to say that I know a little bit about coaches, kids, championships, and competition, from the perspective of a player, coach, and observer.  About 55 years worth.

Competition at the six and seven year old level is for the gratification of parents, not for the kids.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 7, 2010)

redlevel said:


> Without getting into a list of personal _bona fides_, suffice it to say that I know a little bit about coaches, kids, championships, and competition, from the perspective of a player, coach, and observer.  About 55 years worth.
> 
> Competition at the six and seven year old level is for the gratification of parents, not for the kids.



Well said.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Jun 8, 2010)

Alright I'll answer whatever you do do not get a composite bat. If it gets below 70 in the fall where your from it will mess the bat up. Composite bats are for warmer weather.


----------

